

Developing Software on Time: The Developer - mikeihbe
http://mustw.in/ethos#/Team/developing-software-on-time-the-developer

======
tarr11
I'm not sure that OP's use of DRY (which seems to be about setting
requirements) is the same as is referenced in the CodingHorror article (which
is more about coding style and avoiding multiple modules that accomplish the
same task)

~~~
mikeihbe
That's kind of the idea. Reappropriating the coding best practices into higher
level project management ideas is the premise of the post.

~~~
tarr11
Ha. I totally missed that. Makes sense.

